# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Blueberry mandolin

## vic-victor

Anyone for a Blueberry?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Blueberry-S...e/123741803200

----------

Denny Gies

----------


## Khatarlan

Errr... no.   Or at least not at that price point.

I’m sure there’s a market for it... but I’m not sure where that market is.

----------


## Steve 2E

Thats kinda scary. More like a Booberry!

----------


## Nevin

That is possibly the ugliest mandolin I have seen a picture of.

----------


## Timbofood

Uhh...no.

----------


## Khatarlan

The soundboard looks like it has clip art on it, while the back looks like it was taken from your kid sister’s notebook. To have a chance to succeed, the art would have to be well executed and look like it was all in the same style by the same artist.

Just like Punch Brothers, even great execution doesn’t mean it’s for everybody.

----------


## Charles E.

It looks like a B-sci-fi gumby scroll.   :Disbelief:

----------


## allenhopkins

Didn't know blueberries grew in Vietnam.

----------


## Dave Sheets

I'm one of those people who usually thinks different is good, but my faith is tested this time around.

----------


## Explorer

The ultimate combination of viking pagan and Buddhist demon iconography. 

I dig all the horns. 

"And YOU get some horns! And YOU get some horns! And YOU get some horns...!"

----------


## Jim Garber

From their website:



> Blueberry guitars is the inspiration of Montreal businessman and musician Danny Fonfeder who conceived the idea to marry outstanding craftsmanship to extraordinary art. Having traveled the globe several times over and joined forces with the industry’s top luthier and educator from Vermont, Danny launched the venture partnering with the world’s finest woodcarvers on the island of Bali in Indonesia.


Actually some of their guitars look nice even with the decoration. I have a feeling these folks never saw a mandolin and copied one from an out-of-focus photo.

----------


## HonketyHank

If it sounds good, I'd play it. Maybe even in public. I'd probably be grinning, too. But I'm not tempted to order one on spec.

----------


## Hubs

To me, it seems to be a somewhat overpriced flyswatter...

----------


## Potosimando

This little Blueberry mandolin (a “natural” blond, no less) is just screaming out to be played using one of those new “GreenChip BlueChip” picks.  GreenChip BlueChip on a natural Blueberry Mandolin. Now we know where "art" comes from.

----------


## Jim Garber

As noted, I said the guitars "looked nice." I have no clue about the sound. The mandolin is all wrong.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I didn't think anyone or anything could make an AntonioTsai/BruceWeiart mandolin look desirable but after looking at that they don't look all that bad.

----------


## pops1

> I didn't think anyone or anything could make an AntonioTsai/BruceWeiart mandolin look desirable but after looking at that they don't look all that bad.


A customer brought me one to set up a few years ago, (highly inlayed from ebay) I thought, well I won't say what I thought. He was a guitar player and retired. I set it up and it actually sounded good. Didn't have any cracks at that time either, haven't had a glimpse for a few years tho so who knows now.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Needs a little more bling to tie things together.

----------


## Barry Smith

I can't stop laughing.

----------

